# Dog 10 months and pregnant



## bethj (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi i am after some advise,
we recently got our female Retriever when we got her she had just finished her season and was kept away from their unneutered retriever male.
however we think she could possibly be pregnant 
I am really worried as she is only 10 months old and it was her first season.
if she was pregnant she would be 3 weeks ish. what would be the best thing to do?


----------



## missP (Jan 11, 2012)

i'm no dog expert but i would say she is far to young to be having pups and you need to get it confirmed by a vet asap.

more knowledgeable people will be along soon i'm sure


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

bethj said:


> Hi i am after some advise,
> we recently got our female Retriever when we got her she had just finished her season and was kept away from their unneutered retriever male.
> however we think she could possibly be pregnant
> I am really worried as she is only 10 months old and it was her first season.
> if she was pregnant she would be 3 weeks ish. what would be the best thing to do?


If you have doubts but are inexperienced dog owners, or have no experience in breeding, then I would think get her to a vet to voice your concerns and get her checked out. There is a miss mate injection called Alizin see link for details
Alizin website

Should she prove to be pregnant this will bring on a termination. Obviously you will need to discuss it with your vet in detail.

At 10 months she is far too young, she hasnt matured physically or mentally enough to have pups, she is only a pup herself.

I deffinately think your vet is best port of call. Even if they think he was kept separate, males can be ingenious at getting to a bitch and it doesnt take that long. We have had several posts on here with people taking on a bitch only to find too late their dog is pregnant.


----------



## bethj (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi i am a breeder, i know she is way too young to have pups just not sure what to do for the best x


----------



## bethj (Feb 18, 2012)

Sled dog hotel said:


> If you have doubts but are inexperienced dog owners, or have no experience in breeding, then I would think get her to a vet to voice your concerns and get her checked out. There is a miss mate injection called Alizin see link for details
> Alizin website
> 
> Should she prove to be pregnant this will bring on a termination. Obviously you will need to discuss it with your vet in detail.
> ...


Thank you we have rung the vet soonest day is tuesday


----------



## irishfvac (Feb 25, 2012)

missP said:


> i'm no dog expert but i would say she is far to young to be having pups and you need to get it confirmed by a vet asap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The dog was pregnant, it well to take care of it, don't let it hurt


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Yes I would definitely take her into the vet Monday as an emergency. She is just a puppy herself, I would definitely look to have the missmate jab or an emergency spay.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

bethj said:


> Hi i am a breeder, i know she is way too young to have pups just not sure what to do for the best x


Apologies didnt realise, usually its pet dog owners who find themselves in this situation as said we have had a few. Personally if you have a vet you can trust I would speak to them in view of the alizin, unfortuanately I cant tell you more about it as I have no personal experience and havent studied its use in detail.

Personally then no I wouldnt go ahead with having the puppies at her age if there is a safe alternative to choose.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

bethj said:


> Thank you we have rung the vet soonest day is tuesday


Hopefully you can find out for certain then and make the decision with professional advice, good luck obviously best scenario would be its a false alarm lets hope so for everyone sakes.


----------



## bethj (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks we will find out on tuesday then i can stop worrying :001_unsure:


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

bethj said:


> Thank you we have rung the vet soonest day is tuesday


I'm so glad I have a fantastic vets. There are always three on duty and I never have to wait to see one of them. Usually I can see my own vet (Hugh) the same day if he's on duty. Can't understand how they can't see you til Tuesday!!


----------



## AngelEyes92 (Jan 30, 2012)

Will you speak to them with a view to having the mismate? 
Angel had the jab maybe 3 weeks ago now, and we've had absolutely no negative side effects, just for some reassurance for you.


----------



## bethj (Feb 18, 2012)

AngelEyes92 said:


> Will you speak to them with a view to having the mismate?
> Angel had the jab maybe 3 weeks ago now, and we've had absolutely no negative side effects, just for some reassurance for you.


yes thats what tuesday is for and to see if she is pregnant of course.


----------



## AngelEyes92 (Jan 30, 2012)

bethj said:


> yes thats what tuesday is for and to see if she is pregnant of course.


Of course, they should be able to tell by scan now. Although any babies will be pretty much in the cell stage atm.

Just let us know how you get on, feel free to add me as a friend too. 

Good luck, I'm glad you're doing the right thing


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Maybe when you see your vet on tuesday they may be able to book your pup in to be spayed ,this will save you any further worries,
Hope all goes ok


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

bethj said:


> Hi i am a breeder, i know she is way too young to have pups just not sure what to do for the best x


I'm surprised you have to ask the question if you are a breeder, but just noticed you have obviously got quite a few young bitches. Have they been brought in to breed from - presumably because they are still young you haven't yet started to breed?

What makes you think she is pregnant? You say she was kept away from any other dogs while in season - is there any reason to doubt the word of the previous owner?


----------



## bethj (Feb 18, 2012)

Thank you for your comment Rocco33, sorry i didn't make my self very clear i wanted advise on weather she should have the mismate jab or if i should have her spayed.
My parents bred retrievers when i was a teenager and had alot of involvment, i have alot of knowledge about it all so although i have only had one liiter myself i belive i am a breeder 
About my dogs 1 is male (neautered) 2nd is rescued female (spayed)
3rd is female (this one we are talking about) 4th is 14 weeks old and we may breed with her if tests are good. i love all my dogs very much and they are not just for breeding.
We can not get in touch with previous owner.


----------



## cara brand (Feb 26, 2012)

can i just ask please where did you get ur dog from plz,


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> We can not get in touch with previous owner.


But you can only have had her a few weeks  Did you get her via rescue?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

just get the mismate and go to a vet now they are open and its a emergancy?
if she was kept away from the male why would she be pregnant?


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

rocco33 said:


> But you can only have had her a few weeks  Did you get her via rescue?


The OP did say at the start she got the bitch at the end of her season - as her only male is neutered - she clearly didn't get pregnant there.

OP - what makes you think she might be pregnant? normally, with larger breeds - you tend to get very few signs before 4/5 weeks that they are pregnant.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

swarthy said:


> The OP did say at the start she got the bitch at the end of her season - as her only male is neutered - she clearly didn't get pregnant there.
> 
> OP - what makes you think she might be pregnant? normally, with larger breeds - you tend to get very few signs before 4/5 weeks that they are pregnant.


Yes, I realised that, but the OP said that if she was pregnant she would only be about 3 weeks, which means if it happened in her forum home they can only have had her a few weeks at most. So puzzled why they can't contact previous owner, unless she came through rescue, in which case, it would be best to inform rescue and they would contact the previous owner.


----------



## jo5 (Jun 22, 2011)

Sounds like she rehomed her privately, if there is a chance that the previous owners dog got to her , it would explain why she has been unable to contact them....they don't want to be contacted


----------



## bethj (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi we have been in touch with the first owner and a long chat. She said she had been out of a season over a week when we got her and was kept away from male.
cara brand- privatly rehomed.

rocco33- she gobbles her food till its all gone and PO said she only nibbled and had small amounts even as a puppy.
shes really lazy, does'nt want to play and sleeps alot but i thinks thats maybe to do with new home and new owner ect.
i know its early but she seem alot bigger - but then she is eating more.
oh i dont know.


----------



## jo5 (Jun 22, 2011)

It sounds like she could be experiencing a Phantom, if the PO is adamant that she was not mated and you can trust her word then thats the most obvious explanation


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

was she bought to breed or as a pet? are you still going to the vet tommorow?

What are the cons with a 10month old dog? if its a lab or golden, they shouldnt be bred until 2- 3 years of age? Could this be detremental to her health?


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Hmm these signs can mean a manner of things, I am abit suprised (or not) as to why being pregnant is the first thing in the OPs mind..... 

If my 10 month old dog wasnt eating, or very active I would be worried. I certainly wouldnt put it down to pregnancy without other soild symptoms.


----------



## bethj (Feb 18, 2012)

Taylorbaby- yes it would be very bad for her health at 10 months and they shouldnt be breed untill at least 2 years. she was brought as a pet with possible breeding if test and health were good. if she was to be pregnant i would not let her have them.
Devil dogz- she is she eating just loads and loads were as before would only nibble even as a puppy


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Sorry my mistake, but either way..eating more can also be due to a number of factors. Not having big enough portions, having a food that isnt of a good enough quality, greedy..and so on..


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

bethj said:


> Devil dogz- she is she eating just loads and loads were as before would only nibble even as a puppy


my girls do that when stressed; even the pickier ones; they will sometimes continue eating a lot more until all is normal again. and as well as panic eating they often run about frantically for a bit if one of them has been gone a while and returns smelling funny- like of vets, or something equally as 'strange'!

you'll know either way soon enough, but don't be worrying yourself too much- that won't help her at all.


----------



## bethj (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks i realise that its just out of charator thats all, i thought maybe it was because she had been introduced to new dogs and she thinks if she dosn't eat it all at once the others will (does that make sence).

Yes still going tomorrow bright and early.


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Was she the only dog in her previous home? If so that could be why she just nibbled at her food and as you've got other dogs she's probably eating more because she's worried the other dog's are going to take her food?? Just a thought.

ETS.. Sorry didn't see your previous post


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> she was brought as a pet with possible breeding if test and health were good


IMO it is morally wrong to breed from a rescue/rehome regardless of if they are health tested. Poor girl has already been passed on from one home unwanted, to use her to produce more pups is not ethical.

The increase in appetite could be due to anything, and the behaviour too. Is is a change in behaviour? Have you discussed her behaviour with the previous owner? She has had a big change and it can take up to 6 months for a dog to truely settle into it's new home. Add to that you have two existing adolescent dogs and a puppy that she is having to get used to in addition - it would be unsurprising if she is feeling a little out of sorts.

That said, it would be best to get her to the vet and possibly get her spayed.


----------



## bethj (Feb 18, 2012)

Rocco33- i know its all gone through my head a million times just going to wait untill vets know thanks for the posts and great info will update tomorrow.


----------



## bethj (Feb 18, 2012)

Update.
All is fine my girl is well and settled. no puppies but vet says sighns of a phantom.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

bethj said:


> Update.
> All is fine my girl is well and settled. no puppies but vet says sighns of a phantom.


Great news I am so glad for everyones sakes that is all that it was.


----------

